# 05 brute broke valves help please....



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

needs some help please. i have an 05 750 brute..... I was riding it the other day and rounded the corner the gased it a little the i heard a clanking noise in the front cylinder then the motor locked up on me. Well a couple days later tear the front top end down to the piston. well broke 2 exaust valves off and they were sitting in the cylinder and header pipe. and of coarse it messed up my head and cylinder. im goin to replace them. im goin to need a head and cylinder and piston rings ext... what i want to ask is what yall think caused this to happen i know the piston hit the head and broke the valves but what causes this to happen????????? could it be timing chains ????? checked the timing the marks were on in the front and rear... i think.... just need to know what im getting into here.... do i need to replace timing chains????????? how do you tell if the chains are stretched??????


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Your exhaust valves in the front of the motor are the hottest point on the whole bike, call it a design flaw. I would just chalk it up to *fatigue.* if you are going to tear into it there are a few things I would recomend. 1-replace guide seals on all valves. do the rear ringa as well. Have both the heads and Jugs surfaced and hone both sets of cylinders.B4 re setting the new in place copper coat the new head gasket. The head wont leak that way. you have an 05 / steel is good! while at the shop you can port and polish the cylinders, this will be a big improvement. no more than 4 one thousandths on the jug and no more than 10 on the head or top of jug. I would also replace the tensioner in the front cylinder to be safe.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

agreed ^^


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed...and I would also replace all chains and tentioners regardless.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know if you need any parts and what all you need.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

yes i do need some parts. need a cylinder head and cylinder both of those were messed up pretty bad.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

what do yall think about the chains??? and do you think i should relap the rear valves or replace them ???? i just dont want this to happen again


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

does anyone know how much a new motor cost and wherebi could get one?


----------



## mirsadzec (Sep 20, 2011)

flaw is in valves broke my exhaust valve only 1200 miles 204 hrs had to get all new parts top end


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just went through the same thing man it def sucks and isnt cheap


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Saintsation said:


> needs some help please. i have an 05 750 brute..... I was riding it the other day and rounded the corner the gased it a little the i heard a clanking noise in the front cylinder then the motor locked up on me. Well a couple days later tear the front top end down to the piston. well broke 2 exaust valves off and they were sitting in the cylinder and header pipe. and of coarse it messed up my head and cylinder. im goin to replace them. im goin to need a head and cylinder and piston rings ext... what i want to ask is what yall think caused this to happen i know the piston hit the head and broke the valves but what causes this to happen????????? could it be timing chains ????? checked the timing the marks were on in the front and rear... i think.... just need to know what im getting into here.... do i need to replace timing chains????????? how do you tell if the chains are stretched??????


Been there done that. Mine was idling in the driveway when it went.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Saintsation said:


> does anyone know how much a new motor cost and wherebi could get one?


Pull the motor, drop it in a uhall wardrobe box, ship it to fst, he ships you back 840 cc's. Easy...but not cheap! That's what I did.


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

*just happened*

I just had this happen to me... both exhaust valves on the front and one intake valve on the rear... could it be from turning the crank shaft cw during setting the valve clearance?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

replace the chains, don't risk it, guaranteed you stretched one of the three for the cams. they are about $100 for all of them. and replacethe oil pump rotors about $15.


----------



## gorr (Jul 15, 2013)

anyone have broken valves and did not replace the connecting rods and have issues later? mine look to be straight. there isn't a lot of play between the existing wrist pin and rod. will be replacing the piston and wrist pin with new.


----------



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

from my understanding there shouldn't be any up or down play but I guess a slight side to side is ok. Not entirely sure Im new to the problems as well hahaha. Questioning this myself but think Im just doing the top since mine doesn't seem to have play. Was also just considering driving out to one of the shops and dropping it off as well. More beer time.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Rebuilding these motors depends on a couple different things. Money,time and experience. If you have the time and experience you can save your self some money. The other big part to this is just how dependable do you want your wheeler to be. If you cheap out and only replace what's broke, you can get it back running quicker but for how long is the question. With the service manual and the guys on this forum these motors aren't hard to rebuild but do take time cause there's a lot of stuff going on in them. It really comes down to money. If you want a dependable motor, send it to vforce John, FST or DSC and have them build it right. You'll get back one hell of tourque monster that should be very dependable. If your just going to replace the front head and cylinder you would be crazy not to replace the 4 timing chains the valves on the rear head, all the valve seals and the oil pump rotors. These are the weak points on the kawi v twins. Stock kawi valves are soft and wear quickly. Kawi Timing chains tend to stretch fairly quickly and since your there anyways and it's only a couple more bucks the oil pump rotors should be done. It all really just depends on what your looking for and how much cash you want to caugh up.


----------

